# Id: Pseudotropheus saulosi, Yellow Lab, or hybrid



## Markye247 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hello, I'm a new member, this is my first post, and new to Cichlid keeping.
Have kept tropical fish for a long time, but wanted to try something different, so decided to go w cichlids
After alot of research, decided on getting yellow labs, 4 of them. After searching for awhile, found 4 young, about 1-1.5" in size at an aquarium store. There were in an African assortment Tąnk and the worker who I thought was very knowlegable confirmed they are yellow labs. After bringing them home and observing them more, I realized they are more orange then yellow.
So now I am thinking these might not actually be yellow labs, but P. Saulosi or a hybrid. I read a lot on how to distinguish between the 2 species & their sex, but it can be extremely tricky when they r this young & I don't want to wait til there older to find out.
Already know about the black strips on the yellow labs, and that P. Saulosi males turn blue when sexual mature. It's just when they are this young there features are not as pronounced. Picture attached, hope this forum can help w identification on the species.
Thank u in advance.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Blurry, but seem more like the very common Red Zebra, so the staff was not very educated on Mbuna.

Yellow Lab X Red Zebra hybrids are common, so that would be possible.

Unlikely to be Saulosi


----------



## forkman (May 29, 2018)

Look like Red Zebras to me


----------



## Markye247 (Sep 27, 2018)

Here are a few more pictures to clarify .....


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

look like normal juvenile "Red Zebra"


----------

